# Machine and Grinder Cleaning Routine.



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi All,

Well everyone has a different idea of when and how to clean their kit more so to descale.

Im only using my kit at the weekend not much then either so whats a good period before cleaning? I back flush with water after every shot just to keep the grinds off the seals.

I am tending to do it every 2 months ish just due to the lack of use. I use Puly Baby to Descale the machine, then Puly Caff with the blind filter to back flush. and Purly Grind to clean my grinder.

What do you do and how often?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

OK, at the risk of sounding completely OCD, here's my routine with the Rocket and Mazzer Mini-e:

After each shot: Flush out grouphead

Daily: Top up water tank,clean out drip tray. Plain water backflush. Scrub portafilter and basket.

At least twice weekly: Wash out water tank, refill completely with fresh water. Soak portafilter and basket in Cafiza

Weekly: Drop shower head and clean behind it. Run Grindz through grinder.

Monthly: Screw out top burr carrier of grinder and clean and inspect burrs. Polish chrome/stainless with Tableau

Bi-monthly: Descale and backflush with Cafiza.

The Pavoni gets less frequent use, perhaps 2/3 time per week and I empty the tank after each use, give it an good overall clean and peer into the tank for any signs of scale - descaling perhaps every 6 months or so.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Tiny bit OCD there Geoff









My routine with the Classic + Ascaso;

After each shot: flush + wipe grouphead with cloth

Daily: Backflush with water, scrub portafilter + baskets. Empty + clean driptray. Brush out chute on grinder as we change coffees a lot at home.

Weekly: Backflush with PulyCaf, empty + clean water tank. Polish machine + Grinder. Clean hopper (sometimes more frequently, but typically use less oily beans so less of a need)

Apart from constantly washing cups and wiping surfaces, I think that's about it!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

My twopeneth...

Pre/Post-shot rituals aside, as you're only using it at weekends I'd say do a clean once a week... probably Sunday night... otherwise the oils from your weekend shots will go rancid and nasty by the next weekend.

- Take off shower screen (screwdriver) and holding plate (allen key) and soak overnight in puly caff

- Soak portafilter and basket in puly caff

- Wash group head with brush and white scourer

After soaking, wash with scourer and reattach

Backflush with puly caff once a month

Descale once every few months, but it really depends how hard your water is.

This routine is low effort for low usage.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice one thats kind of what im doing apart from not taking the shower screen off daily or weekly. I did it at the weekend and it was very grey!!!!

I didnt know i needed to put the descaler in then run it for a few seconds then leave for a bit. Makes sense now though get it all around the system....


----------

